# Ball Pythons > BP Breeding >  Incubation Temps....

## Wildman09

Ok, I'm about to get a clutch of BP eggs in a little while and the previous guy had them at 80-82 degrees, would it matter if I bumped the temps up to 85-89 degrees in my incubator?

Just want to make sure the temp change won't affect them...

Thanks.

----------


## m00kfu

I'm not sure if BP eggs would hatch being incubated at 80 degrees... are you sure he didn't have them at 90-92?

----------


## jason79

I incubate mine at 89-90. I have only hatched 2 clutches hatch so far and have one in the incubator now. Everything seems to be going fine with this clutch and the last 2 clutches hatched around 55 - 60 days.

----------


## JasonG

How long were they at that temp? I incubate at 90.

----------


## Wildman09

Yeah, I know the temps they are Supposed to be...lol.

I just got them on Trade and the guy had them at room temp., he said was 80-82...

Just got my answer, Yes, they can be incubated that low (split one by accident when trying to removed molded egg), but we raised the temps. to 85-88....they were laid around 6 weeks ago.


Thanks.

----------


## m00kfu

> Yeah, I know the temps they are Supposed to be...lol.
> 
> I just got them on Trade and the guy had them at room temp., he said was 80-82...
> 
> Just got my answer, Yes, they can be incubated that low (split one by accident when trying to removed molded egg), but we raised the temps. to 85-88....they were laid around 6 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Has he successfully hatched them at that low of a temperature?  How long did it take?  This is something that interests me, but haven't had the guts to put a clutch at risk and try it myself...

----------


## mykee

> "Yeah, I know the temps they are Supposed to be...lol."





> "would it matter if I bumped the temps up to 85-89 degrees in my incubator?"


Do you?
Ball pythons eggs (for those that don't know but are too afraid to admit it) should be incubated between 88-91 degrees.
Any lower, they may die, be deformed and/or take forever to hatch.  
Any higher, they may die or be deformed.

----------


## m00kfu

> Do you?
> Ball pythons eggs (for those that don't know but are too afraid to admit it) should be incubated between 88-91 degrees.
> Any lower, they may die, be deformed and/or take forever to hatch.  
> Any higher, they may die or be deformed.


Exactly!  I can't imagine they would make it being incubated at 80 degrees.  Seems the yolk would either run out or go bad long before they were done developing...

----------


## ptate

There have been studies done in 1973 that had successful hatchings with eggs incubated at 78 degrees. The incubation time ranged from 90-102 days to hatch. I wouldn't recommend trying it lol, but it is possible.

----------


## don15681

> Do you?
> Ball pythons eggs (for those that don't know but are too afraid to admit it) should be incubated between 88-91 degrees.
> Any lower, they may die, be deformed and/or take forever to hatch.  
> Any higher, they may die or be deformed.


I'm not afraid to admit it, so I disagree with your post. Show me the studies on your post with the too low temps and the too high temps that are not in the 88-91 degree range. I incubate my eggs around 90* F but that temp isn't written in stone. it works for me. I know breeders that incubated just below 86* with great results and he has over 1000 snakes not including his yearly hatchlings and over 35 years breeding snakes, plus studies done that was published by VPI with incubation done far from the 89-91 range and with a high hatch rate.

----------


## AcePythons

I'm currently incubating my egg at 87.5 ... I'm on day 52 right now and I know s/he's alive because I see it movin. 80 seems a bit low though. But maybe doing the temperature up a degree every other day or so as to not shock them too much? I could be wrong though.

----------


## mpkeelee

> There have been studies done in 1973 that had successful hatchings with eggs incubated at 78 degrees. The incubation time ranged from 90-102 days to hatch. I wouldn't recommend trying it lol, but it is possible.





> I'm not afraid to admit it, so I disagree with your post. Show me the studies on your post with the too low temps and the too high temps that are not in the 88-91 degree range. I incubate my eggs around 90* F but that temp isn't written in stone. it works for me. I know breeders that incubated just below 86* with great results and he has over 1000 snakes not including his yearly hatchlings and over 35 years breeding snakes, plus studies done that was published by VPI with incubation done far from the 89-91 range and with a high hatch rate.


im no breeder and far from it, but what kind of snakes are u talking about in ur posts??? i do know that some snakes thrive in the low 70's their whole life.  and here in the desert rattlesnake eggs can get as low as ~60 degrees, maybe cooler.

----------


## don15681

> im no breeder and far from it, but what kind of snakes are u talking about in ur posts??? i do know that some snakes thrive in the low 70's their whole life.  and here in the desert rattlesnake eggs can get as low as ~60 degrees, maybe cooler.


I'm posting about ball pythons since the incubating temps thread is in the ball python section. you have to be careful on reading posts. not that it's wrong, just it might not be the best method. a person will post what works for them. I already posted what worked for me and there was a better way of doing it. we are all here to help and to learn. if we only do what we read, then our learning in this great hobby is limited.

----------


## m00kfu

> I'm currently incubating my egg at 87.5 ... I'm on day 52 right now and I know s/he's alive because I see it movin. 80 seems a bit low though. But maybe doing the temperature up a degree every other day or so as to not shock them too much? I could be wrong though.


87 is fine... I've been incubating at that this year myself, they tend to be out of the egg right around day 62-64.

----------

